

Ask HN: Favorite crypto and security blogs/newsletters/emailing lists - doomrobo

As high school student interested in cryptology and computer security in general, I&#x27;ve read a few books (both mathematically rigorous and not) about cryptography. However, I&#x27;d also like to keep myself abreast of all cryptology and software security developments. I&#x27;d also like to see some primers and introductions to different or novel concepts. I&#x27;m currently subscribed via RSS to:<p>* Schneier on Security ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.schneier.com )<p>* Reddit Cryptography ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;cryptography )<p>* Outsourced Bits ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;outsourcedbits.org )<p>All suggestions (even books, magazines, etc.) are welcome!
======
higherpurpose
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/)

He posts more regularly on Twitter, and his tweets are pretty interesting:
[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green)

[https://www.imperialviolet.org/](https://www.imperialviolet.org/)

[http://www.cryptofails.com/](http://www.cryptofails.com/)

[http://blog.cr.yp.to/index.html](http://blog.cr.yp.to/index.html) (new)

[https://whispersystems.org/blog/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/) (good
team to follow on their progress)

[https://moderncrypto.org/](https://moderncrypto.org/) (new)

